#ubuntu-ch 2014-09-28
<computer1> hello i am having some problems installing ubuntu
#ubuntu-ch 2015-09-21
<marcus> WaVeR, do you know when next recertification for ch is scheduled?
#ubuntu-ch 2015-09-22
<WaVeR> Hi marcus
<WaVeR> I haven't received any information related to this but I can check for this question
#ubuntu-ch 2015-09-23
<WaVeR> marcus>  it will be on 07.12.2015
<WaVeR> source: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ch/
<WaVeR> Have a nice day #ubuntu-ch
<marcus> WaVeR, thanks for the update
#ubuntu-ch 2015-09-24
<WaVeR> Welcome marcus
#ubuntu-ch 2015-09-27
<eipi10> the default folders in /home/username are ones like "documents" "music" etc, but there are some like "remote" "recent" and others that aren't displayed.  After editing .config/user-dirs.dirs, I still can't these folders to "show up".  The reason I want them to "show up" is so I can customize the icon (well I just need one).  Anyone have advice?
<eipi10> I use Lubuntu
#ubuntu-ch 2016-09-27
<pigeonT> hi
<pigeonT> nice to see you all
